
How My $10,000 Gift Was Stolen from a Preschool’s Coinbase Account - mjmoore
https://medium.com/@mjm88833/how-my-10-000-gift-was-stolen-from-a-preschools-coinbase-account-fe6f49e1cf1a
======
MBCook
So instead of just giving the preschool money, they were forced to deal with
something totally foreign to them. They had to go through painful bureaucracy.
The giver also got scammed and in the end both lost $10k.

Why not just give real money again?

